# Crusher Fines in Orange County, NY?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Does anybody know of a source for Crusher Fines for ballast at any quarry in Orange County, NY?
I need to locate a source so I can ballast my layout. It is free floating, and would like to have it stay neat, if possible.
Thank you.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

It may be called something different too if you start calling the rock sellers. For example, here in TN it is "crush and run" and Ohio it was called "ODOT 304". 

I visited the rock guys and told them what I need, worked well.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By noela on 22 Apr 2010 02:36 PM 
Does anybody know of a source for Crusher Fines for ballast at any quarry in Orange County, NY?
I need to locate a source so I can ballast my layout. It is free floating, and would like to have it stay neat, if possible.
Thank you. 


Sure do.......


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Nick, where is it available?

Noel


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Noel,
Tetz quarry on rt 6 in Slate Hill has it and its called stone dust. Make sure you take a magnet and check it 1st, When we built my buddies layout last year we got it from there.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Hi Nick,
Thank you, I will be calling them, hopefully today, if not next week.
I do have another question, Why the magnet?
Thanks again, have a great weekend.

Noel


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Noel,
Some rock thats mined in NY has metal in it and its not good for your trains, The magenets in the motors of your trains can pick it up so its always a good ideal to take a magnet with you when buying stone dust just to make sure its not magnetic. Also we are having a open house in a month or so for one of our new members in middletown, your welcome to attend just shoot me a PM and let me know if your interested.
Nick


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

They may call it "quarter minus" also. Home Depot and Lowe's carry it around here, by the ton.


----------

